# Job change within UAE



## Expat1422 (Oct 15, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am new member in the expat forum. I need a guidance from the members who are living in UAE since long time. 

I recently got a job in Dubai, I am a engineering professional. Employment is "unlimited" contract. 

Its been now two month in a new job, But i found the job is not good. I now want to shift to a job even before probation period but within UAE only. 

1) I would like to know, incase if i shift a job within six month of my new employment, am i face a labor ban ???
2) Even if i face it, can i remove it anyhow ?
3) Do i need to obtain an NOC from current employer ??
4) In what cases labor ban is applicable ?

Please clarify my queries as i am new in UAE i am not much aware of labor laws in UAE.


----------



## rajpavan (Jul 17, 2014)

Plz help me how to ask question here


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rajpavan said:


> Plz help me how to ask question here


What do you want to ask?


----------

